# Male dog names



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

We are getting our puppy in June, and I just can't nail down a name, I kind of would like 3 names ready for him when we bring him home and see which one really fits him, these are the names I have picked out so far.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

we are already talking about our second dog... which will be a male. My DH likes Kaiser but I am leaning towards Klaus... funny they were both on your list!!


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

lol we are leaning to Kaiser.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Kaiser flows off the tongue the nicest, but i like Killian.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Well I think we will be going with Kaiser. I keep trying to say different names but I keep calling him Kaiser so Kaiser it will be.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I picked Klaus as that is the name of my boy.
I like it because it is not super common.

Best of luck with your new pup when you get him.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i picked the name gustav..i would call him "gus" for short. it just sounds prestigous to me.

cant you just here it

_"gustav would like you to throw the bone now sire"_


----------

